# Travel Talk > Travel News >  shifting and non-shifting Hajj packages 2022

## holytravel

Hajj holds great importance in Islam and Muslims really desire to accomplish it once in their lives. There are many travel agencies operating to make your wish come true. They offer exclusive shifting Hajj packages and cheap non-shifting Hajj packages to make your convenience and hassle-free. Muslims who desire to undertake Hajj can contact their local travel operators but ensure that the agency you are choosing is credible. You can also make last-minute reservations as they are quite affordable but are sometimes stressful. Therefore, you should book in advance your shifting and non-shifting Hajj packages 2022 as they are cheap and the agency can offer special deals and discounts

----------

